# Hello to all from a Sailnet newbie with a CS36t



## NorthernPilgrim (Dec 28, 2013)

I am not only new to Sailnet; I have never before been on a forum of any kind so I am really a newbie here. I have browsed the forum to learn the protocol, and I'm still stumbling around a bit (for instance, I still don't know what a "track back" is) but I'm sure I'll sort it out. Surely, if I inadvertently stray from the straight and narrow, a course correction will be suggested by a helpful member or moderator 
I have spent several months each year cruising full-time on a pristine and much beloved C&C33-1 that was rigged very much for racing but on which I cruised happily, with family and friends part of the time, and single-handing the rest. Last summer, I decided I wanted a few more amenities, but in a boat that still sails well and of a size I can easily solo. I acquired a 1986 CS36T, which I am still learning and gradually making my own with changes and additions here and there. I recently made my first post on this forum, asking for ideas to guide me in the installation of an anchor windlass. Since I spend more time at anchor than at a dock, after years of weighing anchor manually hand-over-hand and through various makeshift arrangements when alone and with wind and waves up, I decided it was time for a windlass! The otherwise well-designed CS36T has a less-than ideal rode locker for this purpose, so it will be a bit of a challenge and I am hoping Sailnet members will help me ensure my mistakes are minor and not major. 
So, I am here to learn, and to contribute what I can, and perhaps make a few friends along the way.

Alex


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I think you'll like this place. What is your home port?


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome Alex, You have acquired what I think is the best built production sailboat on the water (no, I don't own one)


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Alex.

I agree with Boatpoker, in that the CS36T is one of the best built production boats. 

Ask lots of questions to the forum, and take all the responses with a grain of salt... Remember that free advice is frequently worth what you pay for it. After a while though, you'll learn who to listen to.

Good luck with the new boat!


----------



## NorthernPilgrim (Dec 28, 2013)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard! I think you'll like this place. What is your home port?


Thank you, BlJ. 
Home port is Toronto, at Bluffers Park.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Boat name ?


----------



## NorthernPilgrim (Dec 28, 2013)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard! I think you'll like this place. What is your home port?


Thank you, BlJ. 
Home port is Toronto, at Bluffers Park.


----------



## NorthernPilgrim (Dec 28, 2013)

boatpoker said:


> Welcome Alex, You have acquired what I think is the best built production sailboat on the water (no, I don't own one)


Thank you, boatpoker! It is always reassuring to hear someone confirm I have made a good choice, especially since I had to give up a boat that I loved.
In answer to your other post below, the new boat's name is Alcyone II.

Alex


----------



## NorthernPilgrim (Dec 28, 2013)

eherlihy said:


> Welcome Alex.
> 
> I agree with Boatpoker, in that the CS36T is one of the best built production boats.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I find that the diversity of opinions voiced on SailNet, taken collectively (and with varying doses of salt) actually do help to inform one's own opinion. Also, I am new to SailNet, but not to sailing. If there were not a range of views and personalities that ran the gamut from the solidly mainstream to the maniac fringe, I would not believe these were sailors!


----------



## Ranger 39 (Jan 13, 2014)

Try the CS West site for technical info from CS owners who have done this. There is a standard mod for the anchor locker that allows for a windless to go in. Ray Walls live in BC. Great fellow.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

boatpoker said:


> Welcome Alex, You have acquired what I think is the best built production sailboat on the water (no, I don't own one)


Actually the CS36M was,  but the Traditional (never named the Traditional but evolved when the Merlin was built) is a good boat and in my opinion a prettier boat with the sheer that the Merlin lacks. The late models were very good and you have one. Ray Walls' boats were better looking that Tony Castro's.


----------



## NorthernPilgrim (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you, Vasco. I will humour you on that account A friend of mine has the Merlin, and a fine cruising boat it is! I considered the Merlin in my boat search and though I liked it a lot, I preferred to go with the more substantial Raymond wall design .

Alex


----------

